# Kyrie Irving and other NBA players voice their concerns about resuming the 2019-2020 NBA season



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/kyrie-irving-led-call-appears-to-put-nba-return-plan-in-further-jeopardy-amid-covid-19-and-social/
		




			https://www.nbcsports.com/boston/celtics/report-kyrie-irving-avery-bradley-vocal-about-nba-restart-concerns
		


Many players are raising important questions about the NBA's plan to resume the 2019-20 season -- and a pair of former Boston Celtics guards apparently are leading the charge.

Several outlets reported that Brooklyn Nets point guard Kyrie Irving has been a "driving force" in bringing up issues about the restart during calls with fellow NBA players.

The Athletic's Shams Charania provided more detail Friday about Irving's concerns while adding that Los Angeles Lakers guard Avery Bradley also played a key role on the calls.

Per Charania, Irving actually is against going to Orlando, where the NBA plans to host 22 teams in a "bubble" environment and resume the season on July 30 with eight "seeding games" before the postseason.

"I don’t support going into Orlando," Irving told the players, according to Charania. "I’m not with the systematic racism and the bulls---. … Something smells a little fishy. Whether we want to admit it or not, we are targeted as black men every day we wake up."

Irving's comments come after Minneapolis police officer Derek Chauvin murdered George Floyd, an unarmed Black man, by kneeling on his neck for nearly nine minutes. Floyd's death has sparked nationwide protests against racial inequality and police brutality in America, several of which NBA players -- including Boston's Jaylen Brown, Marcus Smart, Enes Kanter and Vincent Poirier -- have participated in.

Irving seemingly is wary of NBA players diverting their energies away from these protests to play in a contained environment for the purpose of entertaining fans.

Bradley, who left the Celtics just before Irving arrived in the summer of 2017, apparently agreed with Irving on a recent call with players.

"(Bradley) was vocal throughout, urging players to take a stand and utilize this moment to 'play chess, not checkers,' " Charania reported.

Both Bradley and Irving "have led the communication efforts" of a group of 80-plus players that consists of several NBA stars such as Kevin Durant, Chris Paul, Donovan Mitchell, Carmelo Anthony and Dwight Howard, according to Charania.

Bradley's efforts may surprise some Celtics fans who remember him as a soft-spoken player in Boston, but the 29-year-old is a 12-year veteran who is well-respected in NBA circles.

Celtics fans won't be surprised that Irving is speaking up and being a "disruptor," according to ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski. But Irving, Bradley and the players reportedly are vocalizing the legitimate concerns of many players that they'll have to work out with the league if the season is to resume.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 13, 2020)

Nigger Please...

Quit being a fucking pussy and pulling the "Racism" card. Get on that court and play your nigger ball like you're being paid top dollar to do.  No one gives a flying fuck about your dumb-ass opinions.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Jun 13, 2020)

So, don't show up to work and do your protests. You've made millions and don't need to work, you're in a better position than most to do it. Oh, but then I'm sure you'll whine about how you and your "brothers" still deserve those millions...


----------



## A Useless Fish (Jun 13, 2020)

Nigger, you make more in a year than I ever will in my entire lifetime.

Do your job, or fuck off. If you think you're irreplaceable, that no one else is willing to do what you do for even a fraction of that money, then you're more deluded than the anti-vacine, or the flat earther crowd.


----------



## Kornheiser (Jun 13, 2020)

A Useless Fish said:


> Nigger, you make more in a year than I ever will in my entire lifetime.
> 
> Do your job, or fuck off. If you think you're irreplaceable, that no one else is willing to do what you do for even a fraction of that money, then you're more deluded than the anti-vacine, or the flat earther crowd.


You do know that Irving is a flat earther?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 13, 2020)

What the fuck is Kyrie even bitching about? The nignog would have to play a total of 8 fucking games, and then the Nets are eliminated from the playoffs. Faggot blacks in the sports entertainment industry _shocked_ that they are expect to provide entertainment for their million dollar paychecks. How time consuming is it for these NBA niggers to continue their twitter "protests" while playing a 2 hour game every other day?


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jun 13, 2020)

well, how the fuck else will you make your child support payments?


----------



## General Disarray (Jun 13, 2020)

As someone before has succinctly put it: *shut up and dribble.*


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 14, 2020)

General Disarray said:


> As someone before has succinctly put it: *shut up and dribble.*





A Useless Fish said:


> Nigger, you make more in a year than I ever will in my entire lifetime.
> 
> Do your job, or fuck off. If you think you're irreplaceable, that no one else is willing to do what you do for even a fraction of that money, then you're more deluded than the anti-vacine, or the flat earther crowd.


Dave Chappelle would like a word with you two bigots, how dare you not support black lives matter. Google Dave Chappelle or it should be trending on the YouTube page (thats how you know its corporate sanitized approved bullshit) and listen to his truth.


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 14, 2020)

NBA does lack diversity. It's extremely hard to be a black man in Basketball.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 14, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> NBA does lack diversity. It's extremely hard to be a black man in Basketball.


That’s why I’m thankful rugby exists. 
Imagine any of these basketball players playing that sport.


----------



## FaramirG (Jun 16, 2020)

Kyrie almost got cancelled a few years back for hosting a party with no black girls and he's been desperately course-correcting hard ever since.


----------



## anti SJW (Jul 31, 2020)

I hope everyone's girlfriend or wife tonight does an impression of the entire NBA and goes to her knees.


----------

